# What is this tree? Please



## Glennak (Mar 20, 2010)

It is a weeping tree. Top qrafted on to a straight trunk. I thought it was a Mulberry but when the owner asked I looked at the leaves and had to say I'm not sure.
both leaves are off the same tree. Owner said it does not fruit or flower so sorry only leaves to go off. Tree is a dark green leafy dome 3m high and a tangled mess inside. My job is to reduce the height deadwood and make the two look good and the same.


----------



## throbak (Mar 22, 2010)

if you were in the us I would say arrow wood


----------



## Glennak (Mar 22, 2010)

Viburnum Dentatum? It is sort of viburnum like but I think she would have noticed the flowers


----------



## Glennak (Mar 25, 2010)

Hope a few whole tree pics help


----------



## HarleyManning7x (Mar 28, 2010)

i dont know anything about trees so i wont even try to answer this1.



-HM


----------



## Glennak (Mar 29, 2010)

Salix caprea 'killmarnock'
Weeping pusy willow
Had to mis-spell because #####
Feel like a bit of a fool for not knowing this straight off


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Mar 29, 2010)

I top graph a hand full of willows here in about a month.
The Bride just cut all the under stock from a non suckering tree spp.
Your top looks clean and free of major branch congestion.
I would rather graph beech jap. maples, but weeping cherries and top grafted dappled willows always seem to sell!


----------

